# Best Work Boots?



## LenaLena26 (May 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm a new EMT just wanting to know what are the best (and most comfortable) shoes to work in based on your experiences? I don't mind spending a few extra dollars if it means they'll be comfortable, long lasting and reliable. Any feedback is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 1, 2014)

We cover this every few weeks.  you can search for "best boots". 

I like 5.11 ATAC boots. Inexpensive and relatively long lasting.


----------



## LenaLena26 (May 1, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> We cover this every few weeks.  you can search for "best boots".
> 
> I like 5.11 ATAC boots. Inexpensive and relatively long lasting.



ha! thanks.. I just stumbled upon this sit and figured i'd ask 

thank you VERY much for answering


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 1, 2014)

No problem. It's just funny... Boots, stethoscopes, how to get hied in CA and how get hired with a criminal record are are most asked questions.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 2, 2014)

Any boot I can fit an ankle holster into is fine with me


----------



## TransportJockey (May 2, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> No problem. It's just funny... Boots, stethoscopes, how to get hied in CA and how get hired with a criminal record are are most asked questions.


And lately its also been "Do you really need a drivers license as a basic?"


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 2, 2014)

I've got 6" 5.11 Tactical boots that I got from a standard issue store. Can't remember what specific model, but they're side zip, very water resistant if not proof, and are amazingly comfortable.


----------



## ThadeusJ (May 2, 2014)

I've been told "Red Back" are amazing but have personally not tried them. My 5.11 ATAC's are incredibly comfortable and water tight as well. One of the most comfortable ones for my feet anyway.


----------



## TattooedNay (May 2, 2014)

LOVE my 10" Rocky paraboots. Takes a while to break them in but they last for years and shine up nicely!!


----------



## tonkseyboy (May 4, 2014)

Red Backs are amazing...


----------



## LenaLena26 (May 4, 2014)

TattooedNay said:


> LOVE my 10" Rocky paraboots. Takes a while to break them in but they last for years and shine up nicely!!




I followed your advice and got em  thanks!


----------



## LenaLena26 (May 4, 2014)

Got these bad boys


----------



## rmabrey (May 4, 2014)

8" Oakley SI's. Feels like a tennis shoe, waterproof, not polishable but they just wipe off.


----------



## Fireman90 (May 4, 2014)

Red backs


----------



## burnsmh (May 5, 2014)

LenaLena26 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a new EMT just wanting to know what are the best (and most comfortable) shoes to work in based on your experiences? I don't mind spending a few extra dollars if it means they'll be comfortable, long lasting and reliable. Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



I am going to double as an EMT-B / Petrochemical Operator and I got these.

They are VERY comfortable, well made, breathe well and most important safe! I would suggest these.

Timberland PRO Men's Gravel Pit 10" Steel Toe Waterproof Boot (Search amazon for them, I can't post a link yet)

Waterproof, steel toe, 10", slip/oil resistant, punchier proof, comfortable, great material, life-time free laces with mail-in offer and they have a special grip by the heel that grips onto ladders. Only thing they aren't is fireproof.


----------



## InNoViSiOn (May 5, 2014)

Hey, that DL question person is me 




rmabrey said:


> 8" Oakley SI's. Feels like a tennis shoe, waterproof, not polishable but they just wipe off.



I bought a pair from oakley si. I don't have any experience in EMS, but have been a infantryman in the national guard and a few guys in my unit have sworn by oakley boots.  I did some research and found some negative reviews about the sole coming lose after 6 months and stitching issues.  I hoped they had solved that but have learned they have not.  This stupid video sold me on the assault boots http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvOThOENE94

The boot is comfortable no doubt.  But the sole has already started to come off a little bit on my left boot.  The leather got scratched very easily one day when dragged my foot barely a couple inches after a long day when I was tired (I know my fault, but still..   The tip looks like crap now).  The sole grip on the bottom still have plenty, but just looking at it I can tell it will wear fast.

Goes to show that just because a company makes particular high quality items in one category doesn't mean they necessarily will in another.  Marketing got me from oakley.  I'll stick with oakley sunglasses, but that is all.

I've had altamas(issued very crappy), rockys, danners, and blackhawks.  I'm going to be buying a black pair of danners when I start working in a couple months.  Danners have never failed me.


----------



## rmabrey (May 5, 2014)

InNoViSiOn said:


> Hey, that DL question person is me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a different pair than me. I have no leather on my boots. They have some velvety feeling stuff on them.


----------



## avanstory (May 5, 2014)

Red backs are awesome! I researched for a while and decided to go with them. Best money I ever spent!


----------



## newskimmer (May 5, 2014)

avanstory said:


> Red backs are awesome! I researched for a while and decided to go with them. Best money I ever spent!



Good recommendation.


----------



## RALS504 (May 9, 2014)

Danner Ft Lewis leather boots, pricey but worth it. I have rebuilt them twice since I got them in 2004. I still use them on duty today.


----------



## Prudy (Jun 12, 2014)

Haix Airpower X1 http://www.haix.co.uk/rescue/96/airpower-x1?c=7
or any other Haix boots.


----------



## pjc (Jul 29, 2014)

I like the thorogood station boots myself.


----------



## m0nster986 (Jul 31, 2014)

The Thorogood Hellfire are fire resistant and the Corcaron Field Boots are light and comfortable.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jul 31, 2014)

Red Wing 4473 with zipper kit. Very comfortable and have lasted me years.


----------



## kal0220 (Aug 1, 2014)

I've been wearing the Wild Boar boots from Duluth Trading.  At $80-$90 the price isn't bad and they've been comfy to me.  The price isn't too bad either.  I've had my pair for over a year now and they've held up great!


----------



## azbrewcrew (Aug 11, 2014)

Red Wings Worx 5501s. Super comfortable


----------



## ILemt (Aug 11, 2014)

I wear belleville's. Same brand and model I was given by the Air Force back in 2003. Have bought 2 or three new treads since. Love 'em.


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Aug 25, 2014)

LenaLena26 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a new EMT just wanting to know what are the best (and most comfortable) shoes to work in based on your experiences? I don't mind spending a few extra dollars if it means they'll be comfortable, long lasting and reliable. Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


 I have worn Rocky Boots they are comfortable and hold up ok, 5.11 buys from the cheapest manufacturer at any given time so quality varies, Original Swat ONLY Makes Footwear and have been doing it for a long time.  So I guess that is my answer.  Now I am looking at getting a pair of Under Armour Boots  just because I like the brand.  They have a Boot called the Alegent I am eye balling currently.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 28, 2014)

My company issued me Original Swat metro air 5" boots with side zip and safety toe, and I have to say they are extremely comfortable. Like sneaker comfortable.
I live my red wings but given how light weight and comfy these new boots are they will be my go to for shifts.


----------



## epipusher (Aug 28, 2014)

Black tennis shoes ftw


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 29, 2014)

Magnum side zip. Just bought my 4th pair today. I get 1.5-2 years our of a pair. Most comfortable boot I have ever worn.


----------

